
Abusing bugs in the Locky ransomware to create a vaccine - adamnemecek
https://www.lexsi.com/securityhub/abusing-bugs-in-the-locky-ransomware-to-create-a-vaccine/?lang=en
======
NKCSS
A very good writeup; pleasure to read!

